# Tttf Reno/ overseed



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Reno/ oversee progress. The last pic is 13 days post seeing. Delt with Wash out and now some fungus but I am learning a lot from everyone here. I will probably do 1st mow Thursday afternoon. Backing off on water also.


----------



## deljaso (Oct 7, 2018)

Looking good - what kind of TTTF?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Are you going to drop more seed in the bare spots or let it be?


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

Yep, I would drop some more seed ASAP, can't hurt...


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

deljaso said:


> Looking good - what kind of TTTF?


 it's a blend of sentinal seed. Got it from a local distributer. l will find the exact type and post it. It's three varieties.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

@Scagfreedom48z+ @jingobah yes. I roughed up some bare spots that were mostly from fungus and wash out with a thatch rake and dropped in some more seed. Things really started to fill in once I dropped in my first fert, .25N from 10-10-10.


----------



## Tbow555 (Sep 26, 2019)

Well done!


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Looks good.. I think you should help your neighbor too.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Looks great! Agree with @Factor - your neighbor has a nice house and they care enough to decorate for halloween... if they can improve the lawn a little bit, they would have a nice package with a bow on it!


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Lol. Thanks! Yeah. My neighbor is a single lady who gets true green to help, but they didn't seem to do much. I told her I would help her starting in the spring. Don't know what I could do for her this late.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

@deljaso 
Here are the tags of the seed I used. Forgot I mixed in some from last year.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Csantucci said:


> Lol. Thanks! Yeah. My neighbor is a single lady who gets true green to help, but they didn't seem to do much. I told her I would help her starting in the spring. Don't know what I could do for her this late.


Nitrogen.


----------



## Casey_L (Oct 20, 2019)

looking good. keep it up!


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Best so far


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

That looks really good! Are things dormant now?


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

@kds thanks! Growth has definitely slowed down. It's still growing, but not much.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

2020 dethatch, overseed. Not going to lie, I thought I messed it up bad with the greenworks dethatcher. The completely dirt roadside is just a project. Scratched dirt, seeded, scratched in, and covered with grass clippings. Mother nature does the rest.


----------

